# UberEats



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

I’ve been thinking about applying for UberEats, seeing as how I enjoy driving and I like having a flexible schedule. Not having an “actual boss” that’s always hovering over you is also a big plus! I’ve heard that the income isn’t so great but at this point, I don’t really even care about the money. I just want to make enough to get me by. My main concern is finding a job that I actually enjoy or that I can at least tolerate. I’m done with setting for jobs just because they pay well. I want to actually be happy for once and enjoy what I’m doing. However, yesterday I tried applying for UberEats and they asked for my full social security number online, is that normal?? It sounds sketchy to me. Has anyone ever worked for Uber, is it normal for them to ask for your full social? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfandave (Jul 20, 2016)

I would suggest Doordash and Grubhub over Uber. They pay better and I personally drove for Doordash. It's a great job anxiety wise, but I'm not sure if it would work full time. Mainly what concerns me is the wear and tear on the car. From personal experience and talking with other drivers, you probably will only make around 25k a year if you work 40 hours a week. Then you have to factor in gas and car repairs. Of course you get no insurance or benfits either so, you are barely getting by. Sometimes I wanna go for it full time, but then I get anxious about all the miles I would be putting on my car. BTW, I think they all ask for SS and insurance.


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

Doordash and grubhub, thanks I’ll definitely look into those! but something tells me my small little city wont offer those. Ubereats barely became a thing this year where I live. Lol so I don’t have high expectations but like you said, it’s a great job for people with anxiety. Which is why I really want to try it out. As for the wear and tear on the car, sadly that’s a given and something I expect to happen. There’s pros and cons to everything but I’ll definitely still try it out though. I’m also looking into this other thing called “Rover” you get paid for dogsitting and dog walking. Supposedly you can make up to $1000 or more a month and for me that would be a perfect job seeing as how I love animals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfandave (Jul 20, 2016)

LadyApathy said:


> Doordash and grubhub, thanks I'll definitely look into those! but something tells me my small little city wont offer those. Ubereats barely became a thing this year where I live. Lol so I don't have high expectations but like you said, it's a great job for people with anxiety. Which is why I really want to try it out. As for the wear and tear on the car, sadly that's a given and something I expect to happen. There's pros and cons to everything but I'll definitely still try it out though. I'm also looking into this other thing called "Rover" you get paid for dogsitting and dog walking. Supposedly you can make up to $1000 or more a month and for me that would be a perfect job seeing as how I love animals.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, I did Rover as a side thing for a year or so. I only had 2 clients, but I did long term jobs and probably made 800-1000 before I told them I couldn't work those hours anymore. I wonder if Rover will be good in your area. The only weird thing was being in a person's house before and after the walk. My last client had two dogs and one was super anxious and preferred to stay in her bedroom. So I had to walk in a strangers bedroom and get the dog. Felt creepy


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

cubsfandave said:


> Nice, I did Rover as a side thing for a year or so. I only had 2 clients, but I did long term jobs and probably made 800-1000 before I told them I couldn't work those hours anymore. I wonder if Rover will be good in your area. The only weird thing was being in a person's house before and after the walk. My last client had two dogs and one was super anxious and preferred to stay in her bedroom. So I had to walk in a strangers bedroom and get the dog. Felt creepy


Wow you've done Rover too, that's cool! There's a lot of dog lovers in my area, so I'm guessing it'll be decent way to earn some extra cash on the side.Haha but yeah I can see how walking around inside some strangers house will feel odd. It should be interesting though.


----------

